# Sisal mexico



## Paul and Julie (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello everyone,

We are considering buying property in Sisal Mexico or in the Baja area, La Paz Todos Santos area. I have met in passing many Americans in Cabo area. Need to hear the pros and cons. We rather hear from members that have experienced the move as apposed to realtors that would tell you anything for a sale. 

thank you sooo much
Paul and Julie


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

Have you spent time in that area beyond just a few days vacation???


----------



## Paul and Julie (Jun 4, 2009)

BajaGringo said:


> Have you spent time in that area beyond just a few days vacation???


Yes we have and my heart is torn between Sisal and The Baja


----------



## roni (May 12, 2009)

One advantage to Sisal, assuming you are talking about Sisal in the state of Yucatan, is that you would be close to Merida, a city of about a million people with first-rate medical services and cultural events (symphony, opera, theater, dance, etc...)


----------



## BajaGringo (May 11, 2009)

I always tell everybody to make a list of the things you are looking for in an ideal location and also the "deal breakers" as well. Then you need to take an honest look at the different areas you are considering and to do that I believe you need to spend some time living there. Rent a place for a month or two before even considering looking at real estate and then you will have a better idea of what life there will be like. 

A lot of locations on this planet seem interesting / romantic / adventurous when you are on vacation. The reality of living there year round may be something different and it will pay off in big dividends if you take the time to do your homework and make an honest and in depth evaluation before taking the plunge. The two locations you have mentioned are quite different which makes me think you really need to think this through.

I wish you good luck and will be happy to answer your questions as I am able...


----------



## srb (Dec 3, 2009)

Paul and Julie said:


> Yes we have and my heart is torn between Sisal and The Baja


Hi! If you are interested in sisal, please let me know i have some lands for sale!

Sisal Fan!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Dry or Wet*

It depends on the weather and if you want dry heat or humid heat, if Baja and dry heat is what you are looking for I would look at the La Paz area, if you can live with the humid heat I would look at the Progreso area east, more infrastructure and roads(to evacuate during hurricane alerts) than the Sisal area ( one road in )...last week I tried to drive from Celestun to Sisal but the road was damaged during the last hurricane and the police did not know when, or if, it would re-open...before you buy you should rent for a few months to see if you like it.....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Other than hurricanes, have you considered that many expats can't tolerate the oppressive heat and humidity of lowland coastal areas for the whole year and have a second home or travel elsewhere in the hot months? Also, air conditioning is very, very expensive as it pushes your rate schedule into the higher brackets; much more per KwH than in the USA. Few homes have central air and favor air for only the room being occupied at the moment, or only in a bedroom, etc. This becomes more and more of an issue as you age.


----------

